# vector erstellen!?



## matschi (24. Januar 2008)

auf die gefahr hin, hier mal ein thema zu eröffnen das absolut nicht passt, versuch ich denoch mal mein glück!?

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
wir haben einen neuen verein und ich hab jetz mal einen neuen schriftzug entworfen der bei allen super ankam, jetz wollen wir eben auch Merchendising artikel machen, aber leider ist das mit dem Logo so nicht möglich da er eine gebrochene schrift hat, also hab ich eine ähnliche schriftart hergenommen... das problem ist eben dann dieses das die Druckerei/Stickerei es als vector haben möchte, ich aber alles nur mit Photoshop gemacht hab!

jetz die ganz dumme frage: wie erstellt man aus nem weißen blatt ein neues logo mit illustrator!?
kann ich dort genauso arbeiten wie mit Photoshop!?

hoffe denoch den ein oder anderen hinweis zu bekommen!
matschi

im anhang mal die schriftzüge, wobei der schriftzug2 der jenige wäre der zum stick gedacht ist!


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wie sieht das Logo aus?
Du hast mehrere Varianten: Du kannst aus der Bitmap-Datei n Vektor-Logo machen.
zB. mit der Abpausen-Funktion in Illu, über die Seite http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/
oder du zeichnest es nach.
Vielleicht postest du noch das Bild, dann kann man genaueres sagen.
Im Grunde arbeitet man "fast gleich".


----------



## matschi (24. Januar 2008)

danke schon mal... die seite von stanford hatte ich auch schon gefunden, wobei ich mir da die frage stell, ob der hintergrund da stören könnte!?
Bin wie gesagt ein absoluter anfänger was Illus. betrifft... 

das motiv 2 wäre dann das was ich als vector bräuchte!


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Welchen Hintergrund meinst du?
Das ist eigentlich ganz locker über die Abpausen Funktion zu machen.
Oder hast du die Schriftarten noch?
Dann kannst du es auch so machen


----------



## matschi (24. Januar 2008)

schau Dir mal die zip an... eps lassen sich leider nicht so hochladen...

so schaut das ergebniss mit der seite aus...

schriftarten hab ich auch noch... naja, dann werd i mal versuchen das ding im Illust. zusammen zu basteln


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Warum sagst du nicht das du die Typo noch hast? 
Die tippst den Kram einfach rein, legst ihn so an wie auf dem Bild (das kannst du auch als Hintergrund machen und fixieren, wenn du nicht sicher bist )
Danach wandelst du Typo in Pfade um und ein Klick auf die Pathfinder-Aktion "Verdeckte Flächen entfernen" und schon kann der Kram geplottet, gedruckt und was weiß ich noch alles geatan werden


----------

